# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Толковый студент

## SDA

С мест сообщают:

    — Смотрю, мужик лежит, а под ним девчонка маленькая лет девяти еле трепыхается. Одежда задрана, ниже пояса совсем голая, – рассказывает Евгений, — Девчонка, видимо, совсем уже устала сопротивляться, даже не кричала. Да и припугнул, видимо, ее этот мерзавец. Я к ним метнулся. Мужик меня не видел, увлечен был, и я со спины подбегал, а девочка меня заметила, плакать начала. Тогда мужик тоже оглянулся.

    Увидев, что к нему бежит парень, насильник вскочил и, поддерживая штаны, рванул в сторону, под вагон. Женя помог ребенку встать, и, убедившись, что с девочкой все в порядке — мужик успел лишь раздеть ребенка — кинулся в погоню.

    — Я его быстро догнал. Тот поначалу пытался драться, я его с ног сбил, тогда он попытался откупиться: «парень, может, договоримся?». Я даже слушать не стал – еще раз врезал, — вспоминает Женя.

    Педофил по комплекции явно мощней студента, но у Жени черный пояс по джиу-джитсу. Так что парнишка одолел мужика без труда.

    — Я этому подонку так встать и не давал, только пытается, я его на землю сбиваю. Тут девчонка ко мне подбежала, плачет и просит: заберите в кармане у него мои трусики. Жалко так ее стало. А потом мимо нас проезжал локомотив, я машинисту закричал, тот увидев нас, остановился и вызвал по рации милицию. 

http://news.mail.ru/incident/1648878/

P.S. Молодец Женя Ивин: и студент, и спортсмен, и мрази укорот дал, и девочку спас, правда лучше бы педофила под локомотив подложить "при неудачной попытке к бегству".

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## akok

> P.S. Молодец Женя Ивин: и студент, и спортсмен, и мрази укорот дал, и девочку спас, правда лучше бы педофила под локомотив подложить "при неудачной попытке к бегству


Зачем "геморой" на голову зарабатывать...мрази на зоне будет веселее, чем под локомотивом.

----------


## AndreyKa

Убивать не правильно, даже за такое. Но вот наказание по суду за такое может быть максимум 15 лет (ему дадут наверняка меньше). И сколько бы он не сидел педофилом он быть не перестанет, так же как маньяк маньяком. И выпускать их на свободу по меньшей степени глупо.

----------


## Karlson

> И сколько бы он не сидел педофилом он быть не перестанет, так же как маньяк маньяком. И выпускать их на свободу по меньшей степени глупо.


+1

----------


## vidocq89

> мрази на зоне будет веселее, чем под локомотивом





> Убивать не правильно, даже за такое. Но вот наказание по суду за такое может быть максимум 15 лет (ему дадут наверняка меньше). И сколько бы он не сидел педофилом он быть не перестанет, так же как маньяк маньяком. И выпускать их на свободу по меньшей степени глупо.


согласен... 
судя по тому, что говорят по квадрату, на зоне таких правда не любят, мягко говоря...
кстати:
"виселица еще никого лучше не делала, она просто делает живых негодяев - мертвыми"
такая вот мысль...

----------


## Quazar

> согласен... 
> на зоне таких правда не любят, мягко говоря...


Кажись, педофилов и насильников там "опускают" по полной программе.. Так его!

----------


## AndreyKa

Южная Корея вводит смертную казнь для педофилов

В связи с участившимся в стране сексуальным насилием в отношении несовершеннолетних правительство Южной Кореи намерено ужесточить меру наказания для этого вида преступлений. 
На заседании правительства, прошедшего накануне, было решено применять смертную казнь для всех преступников, обвиняемых в изнасиловании и убийстве детей до 13 лет. На нем премьер-министр Хан Сын Су особо отметил, что те, кто похищает детей, насилует их и убивает, не заслуживают никакого снисхождения. 
Кроме того, до семи лет заключения повышена минимальная мера наказания за преступления на сексуальной почве против детей, что автоматически отменяет условный срок. В отношении их не будет применяться и досрочное освобождение. 
В стране также будет создана база данных ДНК для отслеживания сексуальных маньяков. Только в Сеуле с 700 до 2.150 будет увеличено число телекамер наблюдения, установленных у начальных и средних школ.

http://www.mignews.com/news/society/...030_19348.html

----------


## AndreyKa

Трагедия произошла в подмосковном закрытом военном городке Ногинск-9.
Восьмилетний мальчик отдал свою жизнь, защищая старшую сестру от насильника.
Как стало известно "МК", в роковой день 28 ноября в квартире находились 12-летняя школьница и ее брат. Внезапно в дверь позвонили. Незнакомый мужчина представился детям почтальоном и попросил впустить. Ничего не подозревавшие школьники открыли дверь. Едва "почтальон" шагнул в прихожую, он достал нож и, угрожая детям, потребовал сообщить, где хранятся деньги и драгоценности. Испуганные брат и сестра не знали, что ответить. Тогда негодяй приблизился к дрожавшей девочке и принялся стягивать с нее одежду.

Воспользовавшись тем, что налетчик отвлекся, мальчик кинулся на кухню и схватил нож. Подбежав к грабителю, он ударил того в спину. В ответ мужчина нанес мальчику несколько ножевых ранений.

Его сестра тем временем кинулась за помощью к соседям, которые вызвали милицию и "скорую". Медики доставили истекавшего кровью мальчика в реанимацию, где он скончался.
Стражи порядка задержали убийцу в буквальном смысле по горячим следам – к дому, где 35-летний мужчина жил вместе с матерью и братом, блюстителей закона привели кровавые следы. Возбуждено уголовное дело.

http://mk.ru/blogs/MK/2008/12/01/casus/383979/

----------


## NRA

> виселица еще никого лучше не делала, она просто делает живых негодяев - мертвыми


Живые преступники опаснее мёртвых.
Может убивать не стоит: достаточно урода кастрировать и как подопытного - в лаборатории и т.д. или по-старинке - на благо химпромышленности. Хоть польза будет.

Неплохо бы Шариат (=с человеком поступают так, как он поступил), но



> ... приём алкогольных напитков, употребление свинины; непокорность родителям


как преступление - не для нашего менталитета ИМХО.
Хотя всё начинается с малого и у преступников нет национальности.

----------


## AndreyKa

Убитый педофилом в Ногинске-9 Женя и его сестра.

----------


## AndreyKa

Глава Следственного комитета при прокуратуре РФ Александр Бастрыкин во вторник в подмосковном военном городке Ногинск-9 вручил Орден мужества маме семилетнего мальчика Жени Табакова, ценой своей жизни спасшего сестру от преступника.

http://rian.ru/society/20090203/160829895-print.html

----------


## AndreyKa

В Пермском крае милиционеры задержали гражданина Таджикистана, который подозревается в изнасиловании и убийстве 12-летней школьницы. Жертвой педофила-убийцы стала дочь его работодателей, которую он упросил сходить с ним погулять. 
...

http://newsru.com/crime/18feb2009/gs...prm_print.html

----------


## AndreyKa

29 июня НТВ показало программу «Честный понедельник»,
 посвященную защите детей от педофилов.
*Участники:*
Доктор юридических наук Владимир Овчинский
Депутат государственной Думы Светлана Горячева
Журналист Аркадий Мамонтов
*Цитаты:*
По статистике МВД в 2008 были изнасилованы 1300 детей, 5200 подверглись сексуальным домогательствам.
В. Овечкин: - За 10 лет, в мирное время убито 20 тыс. несовершеннолетних. Около 100 тыс. либо изнасилованы, либо над ними совершались другие дикие сексуальные преступления.
А. Мамонтов: - Почему такой расцвет вот этой мерзости всей? Потому что элита, в государстве нашем, она занимается этим дерьмом.

В ходе программы проводилось голосование.
Педофилы заслуживают:
- Пожизненного заключения;
- Кастрации;
- Смертной казни;
Большинство телезрителей проголосовало за смертную казнь.

Запись программы доступна тут: http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1973355
Chestnyj.ponedelnik.(2009.06.29).Spasti.detej.2009  .XviD.SATRip_RipovNET.avi

----------


## rdog

как же задалбала эта тема( и сюда она пролезла((

----------


## AndreyKa

Радуйся, что тема тебя задолбала, а не убила.

----------


## rdog

убила? )) возможно и убьет  если я буду сидеть и слушать говорящие головы 24 часа в сутки . вот интересно пройдет мода  на педофилов кто будет следующий? скорее всего геронтофилы )) сми склонна в крайности впадать .главное побольше говорить и пудрить мозг! чтобы ничего не делать .для политиканов это самое оно. а чтобы почаще пиарить свою морду? берут как раз жареные темы.неважно какую.главное говорит и убаюкивать. создавать видимость деятельности.сколько уже лет мусолят тему  педофилов? не год и не два! где результаты  всех этих говорящих голов? беспризорных детей на улице не убавилось. детских домов -тоже.зато тема  цветет и процветает.и будет -( долго еще будет -( .под тему борьбы выделяют огромне финансы,фонды,зарплаты.так чегож им прерывать золотой поток,текущий им в карман?умные ж.столько лет говорильни а результатов 0!!!!!!

----------


## SDA

Ну вот и принеси пару скальпов педофилов (шутка), а лучше переведи 1000000 рублей в детский дом.

----------


## AndreyKa

*SDA*, а ты в курсе тарифов  :Smiley:  http://www.rokf.ru/oddities/11138.html
Только с адресом напутал.

----------


## SDA

> *SDA*, а ты в курсе тарифов  http://www.rokf.ru/oddities/11138.html
> Только с адресом напутал.


Хорошее дело. Но  в контексте "беспризорных детей на улице не убавилось, детских домов -тоже" - 1000000 рублей в детский дом, не помешает. :Smiley:   Другое дело, что постить пустые "гневные" фразы гораздо проще, чем сдать  денежные пожертвования в детский дом  или в фонд  типа Екатеринбургского  :Wink:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

А я вот лично не уверен, что денежные средства, направленные в качестве материальной помощи не разворуют. Знаю, что если например одеждой помогать, то воспитанники детских домов скорее всего ее получат, а вот про деньги не уверен.

----------


## AndreyKa

> Уроженец Украины 36-летний Сергей Кияшко, обвиняемый в убийстве в Подмосковье 7-летнего мальчика, который заступился за свою старшую сестру, повесился в одиночной камере СИЗО.


Источник: http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=315486

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Лишнее это у нас, имо.

----------


## AndreyKa

> Лишнее это у нас, имо.


А вот это?



> 10 сентября в кыштымской исправительной колонии № 10 (Челябинская область) 35-летний арестант, прибывший из Иркутска и осужденный за совершение заказных убийств, убил своего сокамерника, отбывавшего наказание за изнасилование несовершеннолетней.


 :Wink: 
Источник: http://nr2.ru/ekb/249475.html

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> отбывавшего наказание за изнасилование несовершеннолетней.


Для насильников свои понятия на зоне. За людей их не держат.

----------


## SDA

Свежая тема о педофилах знаменитостях с комментариями Гоблина http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051605208

----------


## rdog

AndreyKa ))) что за нездоровый  интерес  в  выискивании  темы о педофилах?)) интересуемся?)))

----------


## AndreyKa

*rdog*, интересуюсь, как это явление ликвидировать или хотя бы забить в такие рамки, чтобы родителям не надо было запугивать своих детей дядями, которые их украдут. У меня есть племянники и планы на своих детей. А сроки в российском УК, предусмотренные для педофилов, просто смешные. Я считаю, пожизненное заключение это подходящее наказание. Спасибо, что спросили моё мнение.

----------


## rdog

AndreyKa не нужно запугивать детей  . запугивая вы добьетесь , что ребенок будет бояться всех и каждого ( .нужно правильно воспитывать детей, а не перекладывать проблему на сми и правоохранительные органы

----------


## AndreyKa

> .нужно правильно воспитывать детей, а не перекладывать проблему на сми и правоохранительные органы


По вашему, дети и родители сами виноваты?

----------


## rdog

99.9 % родители . далеко ходить не буду (взято отсюда же  ) ,,Незнакомый мужчина представился детям почтальоном и попросил впустить. ,,- ВЫ разрешаете открывать дверь незнакомым людям?  ,, В тот роковой день разнорабочий был дома наедине с маленькой девочкой, которая учила уроки.,,-  оставите наедине  ребьенка?????? с известным? ,,В какой-то момент гастарбайтер предложил школьнице пойти погулять, и шестиклассница согласилась.,,-no comment . ,, Двинулся вдоль поездов к железнодорожному переходу и вдруг на путях между составами увидел мерзкую картину. ,,- Вы позволите  своему ребенку  гулять по ЖД  ???

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

в большинстве  случаев , ребенок  предоставлен сам себе .родителям пох..  чем заняты их дети ( в лучшем случае  это просто улица- подворотня.  ст. 5.35 Кодекса об административных правонарушениях РФ «Неисполнение родителями обязанностей по воспитанию несовершеннолетних»

----------


## Зайцев Олег

*rdog* и *AndreyKa* - имхо на самом деле спор не имеет смысла, так как в постах выше приводят правильные аргументы - толко немного односторонне. Нельзя просто смотреть односторонне, ибо имхо:
1. У нас большая проблема с законами - оказывается, что обвиняемый или невменяем, или несовершеннолетний, или еще что-то, что в конечном итоге ослабляет и без того мягкие наказания. И педофилы тут капля в море - существует куча тяжких преступлений, за которые имхо нужно давать куда больше, чем сейчас - причем суммируя наказания. Например, преступник избил, изнасиловал, убил - за избиение например 2 года, за изнасиловение 7, за убийство - 15, итого 15+7+2 = 24 года ... Аналогичное применительно к ребенку - скажем сраху коэффициет *3, т.е. в итоге уже 72 года ... а у нас начинается всякое "частичное сложение", "поглощение менее тяжкого более тяжким" и т.п. и в аналогичной ситуации могут запросто дать лет 7-10, и отпустить года через 3-4 по амнистии 
2. Проблема воспитания детей и контроля за ними. Кое что делается (например, идея коменданского часа и т.п., но оно не соблюдается). Последствие - дети шляются по улице до глубокой ночи, пьют, курят - и ведь им без проблем продают выпивку и курево. Контрпример - у за границей с этим как правило более строго - закон есть закон, за нарушение положена ответственность, например за продажу спиртного несовершеннолетнему могут просто отобрать лицензию. 3. 3. Проблема "провоцирующее поведение" - открывание дверей незнакомым людям, хождение безлюдными закоулками по ночам и т.п. - имхо детей/подростков можно и нужно пугать, дабы они это самое поведение не совершали (а родителей пугать, чтобы пугали своих чад и пасли их). Пример - у дочки моего знакогомо (возраст 16 лет) гопники в 2 часа ночи в каком-то закоулке отобрали мобильник. Я ему говорю - радуйся, что поймав ее в этом закоулке одну ночью они заинтересовались только висящим у нее на шее дорогущим мобильником ...
4. Гражданская сознательность (точнее ее отстутсвие) - мало кто позвонит в милицию и сообщит скажем о странном типе, ошивающемся у школы/детского садика или скажем о наркоше в подъезде. Исключения бывают, но редко ... Так как народ знает - что потом затаскают как свидетеля в лучшем случае и начнется - "а вы кто", "ваша фамилия", "адрес" ... последствие - если ночью кринуть например "спасите, убивают", никто 02 не наберет - рассуждая "не меня же убивают". Это отчасти решается (например, "кнопки" у охранников в школах, "тревожные кнопки" экстренной связи с милицией на улицах некоторых городов и в метро ... но это капля в море опять же

----------


## SDA

> *rdog* и *AndreyKa* - имхо на самом деле спор не имеет смысла, так как в постах выше приводят правильные аргументы - толко немного односторонне. Нельзя просто смотреть односторонне, ибо имхо:
> 1. У нас большая проблема с законами 
> 2. Проблема воспитания детей и контроля за ними. 
> 4. Гражданская сознательность (точнее ее отстутсвие) -


А еще у нас большая проблема с нашей творческой общественностью, элитой так сказать, типа михалкова защищающего педофила и насильника полански. http://kino.oper.ru/gallery/view.php?t=1048753821
Равнение на "Совесть нации" или это не про михалкова сказано?

----------


## Гриша

> Контрпример - у за границей с этим как правило более строго - закон есть закон, за нарушение положена ответственность, например за продажу спиртного несовершеннолетнему могут просто отобрать лицензию.


Очень строго, когда был в командировке в Польше этим летом, к нам на улице подошли 4 туристов-американцев, 2 парня и 2 девушки, на вид около 20-21 года, так вот им! не продавали водку в обычном супермаркете и они попросили меня купить им алкоголь  :Smiley:

----------


## AndreyKa

> Равнение на "Совесть нации" или это не про михалкова сказано?


От таких слов нация может и обидится.
А михалков - карлик всю жизнь просидевший на плечах отца.

----------


## AndreyKa

> Самым непопулярным претендентом на звание «совести нации» стал Никита Михалков – он получил 1,5%.


http://news.properm.ru/text.php?NewsID=607

----------


## rdog

скачайте  эту маленькую  видюшку ( 10мб )  посмотрите  .

----------


## Lexxus

> к нам на улице подошли 4 туристов-американцев, 2 парня и 2 девушки, на вид около 20-21 года, так вот им! не продавали водку в обычном супермаркете и они попросили меня купить им алкоголь


Это еще что... К нам как-то подошли пацаны не старше лет 15 и спрашивали, есть ли у нас сигареты?

P.S. Я сам человек не курящий, но выпить люблю  :Smiley:  
А в связи с недавним горем в личной жизни... - купил трубку... Теперь хожу дымлю...




> У нас большая проблема с законами


+1 
Например, за то, что ты "взломал" (на самом деле подобрал пароль 123456) страничку девушки в вконтакте - тебе дадут 7 лет... Как за убийство прям. Надо быть проще... Взломали и *** с ней. Лучше общаться в живую с человеком, чем через компьютер...

----------


## Макcим

> Проблема воспитания детей и контроля за ними. Кое что делается (например, идея коменданского часа и т.п., но оно не соблюдается).


Почему? Соблюдается, по городу шляются мобильные группы (несколько человек от разных организаций + ППС) до 12 или часу ночи, но толку? Если раньше малолетки в 12 шли спать, то теперь они в это время только просыпаются и идут на посиделки, когда в городе уже почти ни кого нет.


> интересуюсь, как это явление ликвидировать или хотя бы забить в такие рамки, чтобы родителям не надо было запугивать своих детей дядями, которые их украдут. У меня есть племянники и планы на своих детей.


Ты говоришь так, будто единственная опасность для детей это педофилы, на самом деле есть вещи и по хуже.

----------


## rdog

удалили сылку ? а причина?  могли бы в личку хоть .

----------


## Karlson

...
но я не жалею о том, что так стало
я не опустился на дно
я верю, что только в наших подвалах
широкое в мир окно..
(с)

----------


## AndreyKa

Если педофил стихи пишет, пусть пишет, даже на свободе пусть будет. Главное, чтобы детей не трогал.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

> Ты говоришь так, будто единственная опасность для детей это педофилы, на самом деле есть вещи и по хуже.


Согласен, есть.
Табак -> Марихуана -> Опий
Пиво -> Вино -> Водка
Экстези -> LSD -> Героин



> 30-09-2009 
> Пока мать распивала спиртные напитки, ребёнок захлебнулся.


Источник: http://www.prokuratura-lenobl.ru/?a=readnews&news=1535
Если хочешь изменить мир, начни с себя.
Сигарету много лет не брал в руки. Теперь откажусь от алкоголя. Достаточно поумнел для этого.

----------


## Макcим

> Теперь откажусь от алкоголя. Достаточно поумнел для этого.


Зачем же так категорично? Все хорошо, но в меру. Запрет (даже своим примером) не решение проблемы.

----------


## AndreyKa

*Maxim*, мне лучше знать, что правильней для меня.

----------


## SDA

А межу тем, педофилы борются за свои "права"
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/10/08/offenders/

----------


## PavelA

"Водка, лодка, молодка"
"Кино,вино,домино"
- цепочки из далеких 70-80-х
Как далеко от нас ушла молодежь.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

http://lenta.ru/news/2009/10/12/pedocomm/

----------


## Шапельский Александр

В продолжение темы 


> Секс-скандал вокруг бывшей всесоюзной здравницы - Международного детского центра "Артек" продолжает набирать обороты. В деле о развращении малолетних фигурируют фамилии сразу трех депутатов Верховной Рады. Об этом заявил нардеп от БЮТ *Григорий Омельченко*, который делал депутатские обращения в связи с развращением в "Артеке", пишет  "Украинская правда". 
>    "Там фигурируют фамилии троих депутатов. Я делал запросы 7 и 12 сентября. Последний был с новыми доказательствами, были названы три фамилии народных депутатов и священника", - сказал он. 
>    "И я не боюсь угроз. Ненормальный вчера позвонил мне по правительственному телефону и напоминал, что у меня тоже есть внуки", - добавил Омельченко. 
>   Он также сообщил, что была проведена психологическая экспертиза, а также проверены показания детей на детекторе лжи. "Эксперты признали, что дети говорят правду об обстоятельствах преступления против них", - сказал Омельченко. 
>    "Была проведена судебно-медицинская экспертиза, которая показала, что детей насиловали в течение трех лет", - подчеркнул он. 
>    Депутатское обращение Григория Омельченко от 7 сентября в связи с чрезвычайными событиями в "Артеке" на имя президента *Виктора Ющенко* было обнародовано в "Живом журнале" интернет-пользователя lumpen. Там упоминается нардеп от БЮТ *Виктор Уколов*. 
>    Вместе с тем сам Омельченко отказался называть фамилии депутатов, которые он приводил в обращении к Ющенко. 
>   "Я по этому поводу не буду давать ни одной фамилии до конца следствия. Не скажу из какой фракции, партии, все сказано в моих запросах. Ни одной фамилии из моих уст не услышите", - сказал он. 
>   Омельченко также сообщил, что запросы, основанные на обращении матери, были направлены не только президенту Ющенко, но и в Генпрокуратуру, и в МВД. 
> ...


http://rus.newsru.ua/ukraine/14oct2009/leto.html
З.Ы. Вот так вот. Сильным мира сего закон не писан.

----------


## SDA

*Литовский «ворошиловский стрелок» отомстил педофилам*
http://svpressa.ru/society/article/15386
Вот тебе и Европа.
Литовский Зорро.
http://www.regnum.ru/news/1215613.html

----------


## rdog

> В продолжение темы http://rus.newsru.ua/ukraine/14oct2009/leto.html
> З.Ы. Вот так вот. Сильным мира сего закон не писан.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRAXR6Q6_e8

----------


## SDA

*Слиска помолится Богу за восстановление смертной казни*

«В этот день я собираюсь пойти в храм и поставить свечку, чтобы в нашей стране была восстановлена смертная казнь, а маньяки и убийцы детей понесли заслуженное наказание», — подчеркнула Слиска.

Вице-спикер подчеркнула, что, будучи верующим человеком, в вопросе смертной казни она, тем не менее, придерживается принципа: «око за око, зуб за зуб». «Я не могу согласиться с тем, что педофил будет пожизненно сидеть в тюрьме, а мы, граждане, будем отчислять налоги и содержать его до конца дней. Да я лучше порву или сожгу эти деньги!» — возмутилась Слиска.

Высказываясь в пользу отмены моратория на смертную казнь, парламентарий отметила, что с момента его введения в 1996 году «статистика по тяжким преступлениям резко пошла в гору». «Если бы смертная казнь действовала, каждый перед совершением преступления тысячу раз подумал, стоит ли это делать», — сказала депутат. http://www.rosbalt.ru/2009/10/30/684910.html

----------


## ALEX(XX)

логично

----------


## SDA

Кстати еще одно мнение насчет смертной казни:
Гуманные методы казни развращают. Если электрический стул еще может напугать многих неэстетичностью и болезненностью процесса, то уж применяемое в ряде американских штатов отравление ни в какие ворота не лезет. Смертельная инъекция какого-нибудь пентотала натрия делается только после аккуратного усыпления осужденного — это ведь просто мечта сторонников эвтаназии! Не каждому смертному гарантирован такой мирный и безболезненный уход из жизни.

Надо признать, что выход возможен только один. Если уж вводить смертную казнь, то она должна быть не только публичной, но и унизительной, а также достаточно мучительной. Готов поспорить, что перспектива несколько часов орать на зазубренном колу за решеткой на новом Лобном месте отвратит от возможных преступлений многих. Место для казней, конечно, не должно быть публичным, но не допустить туда, например, родственников замученных детей было бы, согласитесь, жестоко. Да и совершеннолетние психически уравновешенные представители гражданского общества должны иметь право присутствовать при наказании. По телевизору тоже можно показать, конечно, с определенными купюрами и не в прайм-тайм. Пусть потенциальные злодеи содрогнутся. Возможно, найдутся и такие, кого даже это зрелище не отвратит от желания преступить закон, но это будут уже чистые психопаты, на которых страх перед возмездием не влияет.

полностью http://www.rosbalt.ru/2007/11/25/434320.html

правда если вспомнить историю, то в средние века такие наказания, типа посадки на кол, от преступности не спасали, но тогда времена были другие, жизнь особенно низших классов не ценилась, да и люди жили в среднем 30-40 лет.

----------


## pig

> *Слиска помолится Богу за восстановление смертной казни*


Я согласен на смертную казнь - но только в виде помилования. А так - пусть помучаются. Например, на уборке борщевика.

----------


## SDA

> Я согласен на смертную казнь - но только в виде помилования. А так - пусть помучаются. Например, на уборке борщевика.


а кормить их все равно будут  :Wink:  за наш счет. Да и охране тоже платить надо. Человек такое "животное", что привыкает ко всему, даже жизни в неволе до конца своих дней.
Еще Чингиз-хан говорил при кончине (по крайне мере один знаменитый писатель - историк В.Ян, включил это в свою одноименный роман) - ...жизнь хороша даже в колодках раба...

----------


## pig

Кстати, да... охрана - по факту те же зэки, только с оружием.

----------


## Макcим

Не знаю, не знаю. Скольких не виновных отправят на тот свет в нашем правовом государстве? "Пришить" человеку дело пару пустяков.

----------

